

Ask HN: Who's going to Work At A Startup 2012 - scottilee

If you got into Work At A Startup 2012 post about which companies you're most interested in learning about or meeting.
======
fananta
I just moved down here last week and am excited to check it out.

------
ylaassel
Airbnb, Codecademy, Dropbox, and Mixpanel.

